# Bedding for a horse who pees a lot?



## Radicalecat (Jun 26, 2015)

My 14 year-old walker is in a stall at night and he's causing me to hemorrhage money in shavings. Another boarder suggested pelleted bedding, which I've never used before. He has concrete floors and stall mats. Suggestions?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

We had an OTTB mare who was an absolute PIG in her stall and peed...like a racehorse. :lol: We used TerrAmigo bedding in her stall and it was wonderful. Horse & Animal Bedding : Forest Energy

Instead of having to strip her stall to the mats every other day, I only had to do it every seven to ten days. Easy to pick through, easy to take the wet spots out. It's like the clumping cat litter of the horse bedding world.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Is he peeing excessively (and drinking a huge amount) or just one of those horses that does lots a small pees all over the place?
I find that scattering Stall Dry over the floor before putting bedding down helps


----------

